# Wireshark-Updates beseitigt mehrere Schwachstellen



## Newsfeed (3 März 2011)

Wireshark 1.4.4 und 1.2.15 beseitigen Schwachstellen, die sich möglicherweise zum Kompromittieren eines Rechners eignen. Daneben haben die Entwickler weitere Fehler korrigiert.

Weiterlesen...


----------

